# John G. Lorimer on undue severity in ecclesiastical discipline



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 15, 2019)

In John G. Lorimer’s chapter on errors in the age of the Reformation, the first one that he lists is undue severity in church discipline:

The first error we mention was their inquisitorialness, — the excess of their ecclesiastical legislation. This refers to those who belonged to their own communion. ...

For more, see John G. Lorimer on undue severity in ecclesiastical discipline.

N.B. It is, of course, reasonable to question whether Lorimer was entirely correct on this point or how accurately he reflected the state of affairs at the Reformation. Of course, as he was a minister of the Free Church, it is unlikely that he was advocating libertinism. 

P.S. Has anyone ever seen a picture of Lorimer?


----------

